# Core Biopsy---HELP



## PaulaW (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the CPC code for a Right Ischial Tuberosity, Core Biopsy?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, I would use 20225.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 1, 2008)

Take a look at the description for procedure 20245.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Jul 1, 2008)

20245 is an "open" bx; she indicated "core" bx


----------



## PaulaW (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for your help !!!!


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 3, 2008)

OOPS, sorry about that.  What was I thinking!


----------

